# Bolens??



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

huge bolens riding mower for sale or trade I have never seen one like this.


----------



## LPBOLENS (Dec 20, 2004)

It is a Grounds Keeper (GK). Only two model years: either 1967-68, or 1986-69, depending on who you ask.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Thankyou for the info do you think that is a good price for it?


----------

